# Tasas and IBI is there a difference?



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking through my Banco Popular statements I noticed there were two charges coming in from the Province of Almeria - 

Diputacion Prov.Almeria-Tasas, and
Diputacion Prov.Almeria-IBI UR

Whilst I know what the IBI charge is for, I don't understand what the Tasas charge is for. Can anyone shed any light on this for me please?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> Looking through my Banco Popular statements I noticed there were two charges coming in from the Province of Almeria -
> 
> Diputacion Prov.Almeria-Tasas, and
> Diputacion Prov.Almeria-IBI UR
> ...


It could be your rubbish tax. Don't you get a copy of the receipt from the bank when it's deducted? Here in Galicia it varies according to the council who collects this tax, as does the price and the periodicity. In some places you collect your receipt from the town hall and pay there or in the bank, in others the Diputación collect it. If you pay it outside the voluntary period, the Diputación collects it anyway. On the receipt it says LIXO (rubbish) but obviously in other areas it will be different but on the receipt it should say basura, saneamiento or something similar.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Isn't rubbish included in the IBI? 

Both the IBI and and the Tasas charges come out of the bank account automatically by direct debit. In 2009 there were 4 Tasas payments and one IBI, in 2010 there were 4 Tasas payments and one IBI, in 2011 there were 2 Tasas payments and one IBI and in 2012 there's just the IBI.

I'm really at a loss to understand what that Tasas payment is for and why there wasn't any in 2012!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> Isn't rubbish included in the IBI?
> 
> Both the IBI and and the Tasas charges come out of the bank account automatically by direct debit. In 2009 there were 4 Tasas payments and one IBI, in 2010 there were 4 Tasas payments and one IBI, in 2011 there were 2 Tasas payments and one IBI and in 2012 there's just the IBI.
> 
> I'm really at a loss to understand what that Tasas payment is for and why there wasn't any in 2012!


No, the IBI has nothing to do with the rubbish tax. I should ask at your town hall, as it sounds like it was rubbish tax. Was the amount always the same? Or did it almost double when it went from 4 payments to two? In some councils here, they have changed system: councils that previously collected it themselves, passed this competency onto the Diputación, it took a long time to be transfered and has led to a few mistakes. They have changed the frequency in some cases. You need to check it out because if you aren't paying something you should be, even though it's due to no fault of your own, you will still be penalized if it goes past the "pay by" date.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes the amounts are the same as is the frequency.

I'll have to check back through the bank statements and see if it's showing up as something else. I agree it sounds likely it's the rubbish collection costs, but quite shocked that they're virtually the same as the annual IBI cost!

I've also noticed the non-residency taxes have shot up quite significantly recently as well by almost a third again between 09 and 10. That must have been when they carried out their revaluations.

I'll have to look into why the Tasas charge isn't showing up in 2012.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

my town hall takes the bin charge i one go and its not called tasa. i would ask the bank the next time you are in there.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

'Round here the rubbish tax is taken in one go, around October. Here it's called 'basura'.

If you are registered for water supply, then they automatically inform the town hall and hence the basura tax.

The rubbish tax not only covers the emptying of the (brown) rubbish bins, but also covers waste collection in towns and also covers sewerage (like water rates in UK).


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> 'Round here the rubbish tax is taken in one go, around October. Here it's called 'basura'.
> 
> If you are registered for water supply, then they automatically inform the town hall and hence the basura tax.
> 
> The rubbish tax not only covers the emptying of the (brown) rubbish bins, but also covers waste collection in towns and also covers sewerage (like water rates in UK).


your post just goes to show the difference between one town hall and another. down here we are paying to fuengirola town hall , the basura (waste) , payment goes to the town hall as does the i,b,i . the water in, and water out (sewer) goes to gestagua who are some kind of an agency ,set up by the town hall. a few miles down the road in benalmadena they have a different arrangement to us.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Here the IBI is once a year and the rest (water/sewage/basura) in one bill collected quarterly.


----------

